# Watch the Snakes!!



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

*Dallas and I went Bowhunting Sunday Afternoon, Got Busted when the deer came from a direction we didn't expect at all. *

*While walking to the Truck in the Dark Something Popped Dallas' boot Hard! He Said Dad something just popped my Boot Hard! ( I heard it Too!) I told him to back up NOW! Its Probably a snake! *

*We Were familiar with where we were I didnt think we need a light and we could see well enough to walk. *

*I forgot about the Snakes!*

*We got out in the open where the light was better and there was venom All Over his Boot! *

*Thank God He is OK, Didnt even put a mark on his boot! *

*You can Believe we will have a light on coming out from now on!!!*

*WATCH OUT FOR THE SNAKES!!! AND FOR GOODNESS SAKES USE A LIGHT!*


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

My word that was a close one you must of frightened the poor snake too!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Frightened it to death I hope ! I'll not kill a non venomous snake but the rattlers and sidewinders will be toast if we cross paths.

I'm glad he is OK... Lesson learned.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Poor snakes!


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

We went back to see if we could see it, but didnt see what kind of snake it was! I Decided to leave well enough alone and get the heck out of there!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I don't blame you for buggin' out.



Mattuk said:


> Poor snakes!


Don't you be waggin your finger at me young man !

It's their own fault... if they would vacate the area as i approached there wouldn't be a problem... now would there?


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

You shouldn't be such a







about it!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I ain't skeered of no headless snake.


----------



## destructive_mechanic (Jul 22, 2011)

Maaaaaaan! I love it when I come accross a nice sized rattler! I skin and fry them suckers up! You want to talk about good!


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

We both felt like it was a Rattler but we never heard a rattle or actually saw the snake, but I am Positive that is what it was!


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

destructive_mechanic said:


> Maaaaaaan! I love it when I come accross a nice sized rattler! I skin and fry them suckers up! You want to talk about good!


Very disappointing DM!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

You guys have water moccasins down that way too, don't you ? Also I believe copperheads. They give no warning. That's scary ! Glad your boy is OK. What an experience though.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

It is a myth that rattle snakes rattle everytime, it is just not so! They will strike without warning!


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

ReidRH said:


> It is a myth that rattle snakes rattle everytime, it is just not so! They will strike without warning!


Rattlers will also Spray their Venom as they Strike!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Wow, I had never heard of that. We only have one rattler in Michigan and very rare. Other than that, no other venomous snakes. I think I'd have to find a new pair of britches after an encounter like that ! LOL


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Man it happened so fast that we really didnt get scared till after we were on the way Home in the truck!!
Even Though I am not supposed to I have started toting a snake gun with me in an out till it cools off. I just cannot justify Not taking one! its a 22 revolver. Do they still make the Pelletized shot for them does anyone know?


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

Not for sure Richard, but I think they do. CCI maybe.

Glad y'all were o k. They were really on the move here the last 30 days or so.. We have had very little cold weather here this fall. Lowest temp has been 39 and no frost.

And listen to Matt, "poor snakes" He can have the dang things.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

ReidRH said:


> Man it happened so fast that we really didnt get scared till after we were on the way Home in the truck!!
> Even Though I am not supposed to I have started toting a snake gun with me in an out till it cools off. I just cannot justify Not taking one! its a 22 revolver. Do they still make the Pelletized shot for them does anyone know?


Yes they do still make them they are called "snake shot". I'm sure that a major gun stor would have them in stock. I know cabelas does as I just bought some last year.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Matt just has not Had the Pleasure of meeting Mr Rattler, Mr Cottonmouth or Mr Copperhead face to face! They Can Be Pretty Unnerving when you come up on them by surprise and they are coiled and ready to Strike!! And Yep Matt They Have an Attitude That is kinda like that of a bunch of Ticked off hornets most of the time!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Yeah they are sneaky little dudes for sure.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

I'm not worried about them!


----------



## destructive_mechanic (Jul 22, 2011)

Hey Ried, its true that rattlers dont rattle most of the time, and the couple that weve seen this fall didnt even have rattles (they were 3 feet +... wierd), but I dont believe thats what it was. If so it was about a foot or 2 long at most. A 3 foot rattler can take a grown man off his feet if its unexpected, and will most likely get you above the knee. Rattlers bite high, copperheads bite low, cotton mouths bite wherever they can and repeatedly if you cant get out of dodge. I had a buddy that got bit by a rattler about 4-5 feet. It hit him in the thigh and cut him for a flip... literally. Funny thing, it didnt hit him with much if any venom. Just slammed him. If you get one bigger around than your forearm then hit me up and I will tell yall how to skin, clean, and cook them if yall dont already know. Talk about good!


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Will do DM, However Lisa may have a baby if we tried to cook it in the house! I am too dang old for more kids LOL!!

Whatever Struck Dallas only struck Once, not positive what kind of snake it was just know he had venom all over his boot!
Too Close for comfort!

A buddy of mine told me of a guy that got struck last year by a big rattler, it hit him so hard it Broke the mans Leg!! Man that is a LICK!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

You are kidding about a leg being broke right ??


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

I dont know for sure but we were standing in a church when he told me that, that was his story and he was stickin to it!


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

There was a rattler killed down below where I Live that weighed over 70 lbs! If a snake like that would hit you I could see it breaking a leg! There is a Picture somewhere on the net of it it was killed in Pike County MS by a railroad Crew!


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

ReidRH said:


> There was a rattler killed down below where I Live that weighed over 70 lbs!


Are you sure about that!?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

ReidRH said:


> I dont know for sure but we were standing in a church when he told me that, that was his story and he was stickin to it!


Did he keep looking up and start sweating real bad ?


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Matt its on the Internet! I know it is one Big Ole Rattler and from the size of it I dont Doubt it at all!!

I will see if I can find it and post a link!

There was a huge one Caught in Florida last year by an animal control officer that thought he was trying to catch a python!


----------

